# Tonights Come Dine With Me on C4



## gail1 (Jun 27, 2011)

OMG Trifle Surprise the surprise is it CONTAINS SAUSAGES yes you did read that right. She is the orignal dizzy blonde or wot
gail


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 27, 2011)

gail1 said:


> OMG Trifle Surprise the surprise is it CONTAINS SAUSAGES yes you did read that right. She is the orignal dizzy blonde or wot
> gail



 phew I am sure glad I don't have a tv.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 27, 2011)

Perhaps it's a savoury trifle with meat jelly?!?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 27, 2011)

Copepod said:


> Perhaps it's a savoury trifle with meat jelly?!?



Sounds even worse! I have to watch this, will catch up on C4+1


----------



## Steff (Jun 27, 2011)

she was hilarious that gal,guna be a good week on there


----------



## Jennywren (Jun 27, 2011)

Sausages ... Yes , trifle ......Yes , together no way lol


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jun 27, 2011)

gail1 said:


> OMG Trifle Surprise the surprise is it CONTAINS SAUSAGES yes you did read that right. She is the orignal dizzy blonde or wot
> gail



I saw most of it gail, but missed the Trifle Surprise.  Wow, that was a surprise and a half.  One of the contestants said she was like Barbie, but then changed his mind and thought the orginal Barbie had more brains

The sweet/savory dish reminds me of the Friends episode when Rachel wanted to make an original English Trifle, BUT..................................
2 pages were stuck together and the other receipe was Shepherds/Cottage pie :O
it was a funny episode with Joey saying' whats not to like about it, sponge fingers, fruit,custard and cream GOOD, mince, onion and peas GOOD. 

I will try and watch Come Dine with me tomorrow.  Sheena


----------



## Northerner (Jun 27, 2011)

Just watched it! I thought it was even funnier when she served up the starter with FOUR loaves of bread - one for each competitor!  But sausages in a trifle? I'm tempted to try it!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 27, 2011)

I still think it would be great if they had a diabetic contestant on this show - not a fussy one, but someone who could make really excellent, tasty food to show that you can eat well with diabetes


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jun 27, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I still think it would be great if they had a diabetic contestant on this show - not a fussy one, but someone who could make really excellent, tasty food to show that you can eat well with diabetes



Well, there's a new project for someone, I wonder who could do it? nudge nudge Alan.  Sheena


----------



## Northerner (Jun 27, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Well, there's a new project for someone, I wonder who could do it? nudge nudge Alan.  Sheena



No, it would have to be someone who could cook something impressive Sheena, not the slop that I tolerate!


----------



## Steff (Jun 28, 2011)

Second host is on tonight chris the choclitier

wow ostrich steak for starters


----------



## Northerner (Jun 28, 2011)

Steff said:


> Second host is on tonight chris the choclitier



Ooh! Thanks for the reminder Steff! I think it's a good bunch this week


----------



## Steff (Jun 28, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Ooh! Thanks for the reminder Steff! I think it's a good bunch this week



I can see a spat between chris and tony happening, there both fighting for the centre stage.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 28, 2011)

Steff said:


> I can see a spat between chris and tony happening, there both fighting for the centre stage.



I really dislike Tony, he was so smarmy about Chris's efforts tonight and clearly gave him a really low score because he saw him as a rival. I do hope that Tony's night is a complete failure and he gets his comeuppance!

The ladies (apart from Annie Rose, but even she gave a decent score!) really loved Chris's cooking tonight!


----------



## Steff (Jun 28, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I really dislike Tony, he was so smarmy about Chris's efforts tonight and clearly gave him a really low score because he saw him as a rival. I do hope that Tony's night is a complete failure and he gets his comeuppance!
> 
> The ladies (apart from Annie Rose, but even she gave a decent score!) really loved Chris's cooking tonight!



Me too I think if chris had cooked a 15 course banquet with all the trimmings tony would still of found fault, i look forward to tomorrow when its the wrestlers turn


----------



## Northerner (Jun 28, 2011)

Steff said:


> Me too I think if chris had cooked a 15 course banquet with all the trimmings tony would still of found fault, i look forward to tomorrow when its the wrestlers turn



Hope she puts a full nelson on Tony! What's the betting that Annie Rose doesn't like it if it's not sausages, cheese and bread?


----------



## Steff (Jun 28, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Hope she puts a full nelson on Tony! What's the betting that Annie Rose doesn't like it if it's not sausages, cheese and bread?



pmsl that was so funny,she certainly likes the plain things in life lol


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jun 28, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I really dislike Tony, he was so smarmy about Chris's efforts tonight and clearly gave him a really low score because he saw him as a rival. I do hope that Tony's night is a complete failure and he gets his comeuppance!
> 
> The ladies (apart from Annie Rose, but even she gave a decent score!) really loved Chris's cooking tonight!



I think Chris did well tonight, the desserts looked lovely and he put a lot of effort into his dinner.  Tony is a complete plonker, he has to be top dog, hehe, lol, but is clearly NOT. I hope he comes last 
Can someone give an update tomorrow because I am out at 5.45, helping with Tia's Brownies and I wont be back until 7.50. Thank you in advance Sheena


----------



## Steff (Jun 28, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Can someone give an update tomorrow because I am out at 5.45, helping with Tia's Brownies and I wont be back until 7.50. Thank you in advance Sheena



No probs x


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jun 29, 2011)

Steff said:


> No probs x



Cheers steff x Sheena


----------



## Steff (Jun 29, 2011)

third episode about to start,

p.s your lucky sheena ive just woken up lol x


----------



## gail1 (Jun 29, 2011)

that tony is a ars*8ole of the first degree


----------



## Steff (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Sheena

Joe did really well her starter was potted smoke mackerel and toast,they all seemed to like it, that blond barbie made me laugh she said what condimentss is everyone eating it with she of course meant cutlery haha.

Main was citrus chicken skewers with cheese potato skins, tony asked for ketchup and i dnt think joe was that impressed,she did forget the veg though,as usual tony moaned saying food was dry,moany git... all in all she was really gutted with herself for forgetting the veg

Dessert was chokky wokky minty snack kinds speaks for itself,tony could not eat it as it was too rich and also the other lady cant remember her name the well built one did not like either,all in all it was a flop and did not get very many good comments

Tony actually liked joes entertainment and so did chris,they was real wrestling, the girls were a little less impressed.Joe actually jumped in the ring and started throwing the guys about all very grand hehe



all in all joes score was 

big girl gave her 5
tony gave her 5
anni rose  gave her 7
chris gave her 6
so all in all 23


----------



## Northerner (Jun 29, 2011)

gail1 said:


> that tony is a ars*8ole of the first degree



You're not wrong there! Do you think that some of the production staff had a word with him about the miserable 3 he gave Chris, and that's why he changed it to 5? I think he's a loud, ignorant oaf with an over-inflated opinion of himself!

Thought it was entertaining tonight, especially Dave Lamb's commentary, he really makes that show!


----------



## gail1 (Jun 29, 2011)

I have watched CDWM for a long time now and its not as good as it used to be. It seems to be now they dont pick people for their love of  cooking  they pick them for how argumentative/ self centered they are. I suppose they want to appeal to the lowest common denominator. I have to agree with you Alan Dave Lamb makes that show with his commentary. I watched the Australian version a while back and it was so dull with out him.


----------



## Steff (Jun 29, 2011)

Ah yes forgot to tell sheena about tony changing his score form a 3 to 5 for Chris.

I do agree Gail it seems the more offensive and argumentitive you are the better,theres always a dumb one, a funny one and a misery added with the spice of a arrogant one.If it was not for Mr Lamb being the voice over id of stopped watching a while ago.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 29, 2011)

Spot on Gail, it used to be much more about the cooking, now they don't even bother finding people who can cook! Sausage trifle FGS! And whilst she made some effort, Jo couldn't really cook and didn't even do what she was doing very well. Last week the contestants were positively nasty to each other! I watched the Aussie one once and it really shows how much a part of the show's appeal Dave is


----------



## gail1 (Jun 29, 2011)

For Daves fans here is the man himself


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jun 29, 2011)

gail1 said:


> For Daves fans here is the man himself



Hmmm not bad, not bad, is he going out with anyone, is he married and where does he live, and can he cook ?

Thanks everyone for the updates, Moany groany Tony is still on form then, what a silly little boy he is,if he doesn't get things his way, he starts spitting his dummy out  I will be able to watch it tomorrow night though, who's turn is it? Sheena x


----------



## Northerner (Jun 29, 2011)

It's Tony tomorrow Sheena! Apparently Chris criticises everything...!


----------



## gail1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Hmmm not bad, not bad, is he going out with anyone, is he married and where does he live, and can he cook ?
> 
> Thanks everyone for the updates, Moany groany Tony is still on form then, what a silly little boy he is,if he doesn't get things his way, he starts spitting his dummy out  I will be able to watch it tomorrow night though, who's turn is it? Sheena x



Would you really wanna cook for him Sheena? can you imagine the comments if he didt like it. I can think of a few things I could do with him but cooking for him is not one of them


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jun 29, 2011)

gail1 said:


> Would you really wanna cook for him Sheena? can you imagine the comments if he didt like it. I can think of a few things I could do with him but cooking for him is not one of them



Steady now gail,steady  I was thinking more of Dave Lamb cooking for me !!!!!!!!!!! and I'm sure there are ways of keeping those cutting comments at bay  

Looking forward to Groany Moany Tonys night tomorrow, will they all need a kebab or will they be queueing up at the chippy at the end of Tonys evening? hehe Sheenax


----------



## Steff (Jun 29, 2011)

You guys will have to make sure one of you updates for friday and tomorrow as ill miss them both....im relying on you now lol


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jun 29, 2011)

Steff said:


> You guys will have to make sure one of you updates for friday and tomorrow as ill miss them both....im relying on you now lol



Sorry steff, Tia's Junior School and the Infants school have their joint summer fayre on Friday at 5pm, so please someone update us.  Thanks Sheena x


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jun 30, 2011)

It's Tony's night tonight. He's self taught from the Internet, he says 

Seared Tuna

Stuffed Chickhen Breast

Raspberry and Chocolate Mousse

He thinks the diners will be nicely surprised

Sheena
Chris Jo Annie Rose and Michelle have arrived


----------



## Northerner (Jun 30, 2011)

Well, I thought Tony did very well there and I thought he and Chris showed completely different sides to their characters. I thought he was a good host and (most) of the guests enjoyed the evening and their meal. Chris was very churlish and went right down in my estimation. Annir Rose was four sheets to the wind, very funny! And she still couldn't stop talking about sausages! 

I hope Michelle can cook up a storm though, because I would hate for Tony to win, it would go right to his head! Hard score to beat though!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 30, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Sorry steff, Tia's Junior School and the Infants school have their joint summer fayre on Friday at 5pm, so please someone update us.  Thanks Sheena x



I'll be watching it, so will report on proceedings


----------



## Northerner (Jul 1, 2011)

Tonight was the last one from Coventry. Michelle prepared:

breaded brie with onion chutney ( I LOVE deep-fried brie!)
Lamb shanks
Banofee pie

Well yet another personality change. Jo wouldn't eat the main course because she used to work in a slaughterhouse and 'wouldn't eat the flesh of an infant animal' - as Dave said, 'she worked in a slaughterhouse'! She also got narky with Tony when he suggested that wrestling was all about fat blokes in leotards.

Annie Rose was funny as usual. She thought that the 'breaded brie' for the starter was a type of fish and was expecting a fishcake  Chris was a bit snotty about the food as usual, as was Tony, saying Michelle should have pushed the boat out a bit more. 

Result
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
5th Annie Rose
4th Jo
3rd Michelle
2nd Chris
1st Tony

To be fair to him, Tony probably was the best of the week, but I didn't really like the guy. Not a bad week though, on the whole  I probably wouldn't have watched it if Gail hadn't mentioned the sausage trifle!


----------



## Steff (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks guys 

Just caught the last 15 minutes of this weeks first host looked nice food loved the accents


----------

